

What an intel atom netbook can do with a 1Gb of Ram - grigio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGSZs7B7cYM

======
devx
Other than the RAM usage, I'm not that impressed with the CPU usage. It uses
about as much as Windows would use.

I actually had to try a bunch of Linux distros for an old Atom netbook with 1
GB of RAM. The one with the lowest resource usage was Zorin OS Lite 7.1 which
uses 0-1 percent CPU when doing nothing, or even with the system monitor on,
and ~100 MB of RAM. Zorin Lite is based on LXDE/Lubuntu, so I assume Lubuntu
uses about as much, but I didn't try it anymore, because I don't really like
the default LXDE interface, and I like Zorin's more.

The one with relatively low CPU (5 percent doing nothing( and RAM usage (140
MB) that I liked most was Linux Lite, with its XFCE-based interface. The
slightly extra resources it needed were a noticeable a little when trying to
open stuff, compared to Zorin Lite, but not a significant slowdown (still much
smaller than what I see with Elementary in the video).

I could've lived with that, because I really liked the interface, but
unfortunately for some reason it doesn't recognize the keyboard properly, and
for some keys, instead of typing the letters on them, it would type the
numbers on them. Maybe they can get it fixed with the next version that will
be based on 14.04 LTS (they only base it on LTS versions).

Super lightweight distros like Puppy and others that run in RAM are a non-
starter for me, because they have really ugly, non-intuitive interfaces, and I
actually want to use apps like Chrome and so on.

[http://zorin-os.com/lite.html](http://zorin-os.com/lite.html)

[https://www.linuxliteos.com/](https://www.linuxliteos.com/)

~~~
grigio
Of course the aim is not only "memory or cpu low usage" but also features.

eOS does what Unity or Gnome3 should do but with much less resources.

